# Thoughts on 1911s



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Billy, my new shooting buddy and I were at the range yesterday and I reached the following conclusion. Once you have mastered the manual safety on a 1911 they are easier to shoot well than either a Springfield XD or a Glock. The more I shoot 1911s the more comfortable I am with them. When I started Billy on 1911s the first thing I told him to, do after racking the slide, is to put the weapon on safe. I told him to do this action as soon as he stops firing unless the slide is locked open. Once again, the more I shoot 1911s the better I like them. Regards, Richard


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

+1 :smt023 

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There's no doubt about it JMB got it right when it was needed. A lot of these new guns are great shooters and I enjoy shooting them but I carry the old .45. The part about the manual safty is a must if you are going to carry for self defense.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*1911s are nice*

I have three all Kimbers 3"4"&5" the smaller ones 3"&4" are somewhat picky about what Ammo. they are fed. But knowing this you use the right Ammo. if I intend on using them for carry.

But I really don't carry them since I started shooting my S.A.XD-45 service it will feed anything and there is no mechanical safety to flip off. Just keep the grip held tightly and only pull the trigger when pointed at something you intend on killing.:smt083


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Richard said:


> Once you have mastered the manual safety on a 1911 they are easier to shoot well than either a Springfield XD or a Glock.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice one Ship, that's frigen hilarious.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Remember to bow your head and place your hand over your heart, when you mention Saint John Moses Browning.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Remember to bow your head and place your hand over your heart, when you mention Saint John Moses Browning.


Amen brother Pasley:smt083


----------

